# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Το δικο μου εκτροφειο

## legendguards

Ειμαι ο Αντωνης , ειμαι απο Κυπρο , ειμαι μελος αυτου του φορουμ σχεδον α εναμισι χρονο , ασχολουμαι με την αναπαραγωγη κοκκινων λιποχρωμικων καναρινιων , καρδερινων βαλκανικων και φετος πρωτη προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης καρδερινων ματζορ
Εδω εχω βαλει φωτογραφιες απο το μικρο εκτροφειο μου  ,απο περσι που εχω κανει ενα κλειστο χωρο και τον χρησημοποιω για την εκτροφη

Αρχισαμε με αυτα 















Μετα φτασαμε σε αυτα












Στη διαρκεια της διαδρομης 







και τελικα ειμαστε εδω

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια Αντωνη και γεματα τα κλουβακια με τα κλαδια με μικρουλια (και οχι μονο αυτα )

----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο αντωνη!καλες και υγιεις αναπαραγωγες να εχεις!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η μάνα χάνει το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα . 
Πωπω μπράβο καταπληκτική δουλειά . 

Καλή συνέχεια στους στόχους σας .  :Anim 25:

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω εγω εχω ενα και κανω σα να εχω τοσα! Εσεις πως τα βγαζετε περα! Πραγματικα μπραβο! Να ευχηθω να αυξηθουν κι αλλο; Θα το ευχηθω!

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλες αναπαραγωγες!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Μπραβο Αντωνη, καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## legendguards

Αριαδνη τα βγαζουμε περα με πολυ κοπο και μερακι , πρεπει να τα εχουμε καθαρα και περιποιημενα





> Πωπω εγω εχω ενα και κανω σα να εχω τοσα! Εσεις πως τα βγαζετε περα! Πραγματικα μπραβο! Να ευχηθω να αυξηθουν κι αλλο; Θα το ευχηθω!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καθαρα και νυκοκυρεμενα! καλη συνεχεια Αντωνη!

----------


## legendguards

ευχαριστω Κωστα





> καθαρα και νυκοκυρεμενα! καλη συνεχεια Αντωνη!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολύ όμορφο και τακτοποιημενο εκτροφειο μπράβο σας.Καλές ανάπαραγωγες εύχομαι

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφο και νοικοκυρεμενο!!!Μπραβο!!!Καλ  ες αναπαραγωγες!!!!

----------


## xasimo

Φαινεται οτι εχετε αφιερωσει πολυ προσωπικο χρονο!! Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να τα γεμισετε!! 
Μια ερωτηση ο "κισσος" ειναι αληθινος ή ψευτικος? ασχετο λιγο... αλλα τα κανει να δειχνουν πολυ ομορφα!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ο κισσος ειναι πλαστικος γιατι ο αληθινος ειναι τοξικος για τα πουλια.

----------


## xasimo

Ναι το εχω διαβασει, αλλα σαν αληθινος μου φανηκε! Πολυ ωραιος παντως!

----------


## antoninio

..μπραβο σου..πολυ ωραια...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Ναι το εχω διαβασει, αλλα σαν αληθινος μου φανηκε! Πολυ ωραιος παντως!


σε πρωτη φαση μπαινει γιατι οι καρδερινες ειναι ποιο ηρεμες και μετα για την ομορφια.

----------


## legendguards

Κατερινα ο κισσος ειναι ψευτικος , στοιχιζει ελαχιστα γυρω στο 1 1/2 ευρω 2μετρα , το εβαλα εκτος απο αισθητικης πλευρας ειναι ωραιος , αλλα επισης γιατι λειτουργα ως αντιστρες αφου δινει την ευκαιρια στο πολυλι να ασχοληθει μαζι του οπως και να κρυφτει πισω απο αυτα για να κοιμηθει





> Φαινεται οτι εχετε αφιερωσει πολυ προσωπικο χρονο!! Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να τα γεμισετε!! 
> Μια ερωτηση ο "κισσος" ειναι αληθινος ή ψευτικος? ασχετο λιγο... αλλα τα κανει να δειχνουν πολυ ομορφα!!

----------


## kostas karderines

αντωνη εαν θες βαλε και καποιες φωτο απο τις καρδερινες να τις χαζεψουμε!!! :wink:

----------


## legendguards

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Eιναι ετοιμα και τα καρδερινακια για αναπαραγωγη στην Κυπρο;

----------


## legendguards

Νικολα εγω κανω ημιεσωτερικη εκτροφη αν ειδες τις φωτογραφιες , εχω 3 ζευγαρια Balcanica  που ετοιμαζομνται και ενα ζευγαρι ματζορ , τα αλλα ακομα . επισης χρησημοποιω συστημα ανατολης δυσης με φωτισμο




> Eιναι ετοιμα και τα καρδερινακια για αναπαραγωγη στην Κυπρο;

----------


## legendguards

Που ειμασταν και που φτασαμε , η νεα ανακαινηση του εκτριφειου μου

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η μάνα χάνει το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα . 
Πωπω μπράβο καταπληκτική δουλειά .  :Embarrassment: 
Άλλος χώρος , πιο καθαρός και περιποιημένος ! Πολλά πολλά μπράβο και καλή επιτυχία φέτος !  :Anim 25:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μπραβο Αντωνη ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που βλεπω οτι μεγαλωνεις την εκτροφη σου. 
ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να τις γεμισεις τις κλουβες με πρωταθλητες γιατι πραγματικα το αξιζεις.

----------


## legendguards

ευχαριστω Κωστα για τα καλα σου λογια , πραγματι θελει μεγαλη προσπαθεια και υπομονη εκτος απο χρηματα για να φτασω εδω που ειμαι τωρα , και φυσικα με την βοηθεια του Δημητρη





> Μπραβο Αντωνη ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που βλεπω οτι μεγαλωνεις την εκτροφη σου. 
> ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να τις γεμισεις τις κλουβες με πρωταθλητες γιατι πραγματικα το αξιζεις.

----------


## py44091

Πολύ όμορα πράγματα...σε τι ύψος φτάνει η πρώτη(απο πάνω) κλούβα?Συγχαρητήρια και παλι.

----------

